# New Boat Build, Young Gulf Shore 20!!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! can't wait till you trailer that beast down here and we go molest some silver fish on it.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats the plan if if can find the time!!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

New pics things are getting fitted, motor should be there soon, jack plate is being shipped tomorrow. It will coming together here shortly!!


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

I saw your boat on Friday when I went to look at mine. I like your color. Crossing my fingers, I'm supposed to take delivery of mine on Friday Jan. 18th.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Lucky dog. Mine is schedule for feb 15!!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Some pics from today while the boat was being rigged!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

What's the recess in the hull bottom starboard side?


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

> What's the recess in the hull bottom starboard side?


high speed pickup/intake for the livewell


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

^ this.. Fowl play, you following me around lol? We gotta get together my coast or yours when my boat is done!! Maybe come to this side during Tarpon season?!?!


----------



## smithst (Jun 23, 2012)

yes I am forum stalking you, haha. I figured you are just like me and pouring over your build pics 1000 times a day...so I will handle the light work (questions) while you sit and drool on your keyboard and monitor awaiting the day of final delivery. ;D

Love to get with you during tarpon season, wife and I like to go stay in Boca Grande in May for a few days of R&R, have family in Tampa that we don't visit enough, and that would be a great excuse to trailer the boat over and fish. I will also extend the offer if ya wanna get over here to central east coast....come on over!! We will stay in touch for sure.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

sounds great.. I will pm you my info!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Some new pictures!


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

any updates?


----------

